# Training at night / post-workout meal?



## Burgertime09 (Jul 11, 2010)

So starting mondays through thursdays i will be working from 7am till around 5 pm. The gym I go to is completely packed to the max till around 8pm so thats when i plan on going to lift. because i would be waiting forever between excersices due to overcrowdiness.

 I plan on eating at 630am 930am 1230pm 330pm and 630pm. Train at 8. Now after i will drink my protein like always but I was wondering since ill prolly be going to sleep soon after my workout...is an actual meal neseccary afterwards? or will eating a few chicken breasts before bed after my shake encourage fat storage? 

I plan on mixing 2 scoops whey and one scoop casein post workout. I just wasnt sure if a post workout meal a little bit after my shake was vital since i still would have had 5 meals previously, and i'm trying to minimize fat gain.but i do want to get the most out of my workouts.


----------



## Arra (Jul 11, 2010)

If you've hit your daily macro's with those five meals I'd say you shouldn't worry about another meal. But definitely take in protein/protein+carbs after a workout.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 13, 2010)

its all about the numbers.  Why are you eating so many meals?  Bulking, or still believing the 20 meals a day= faster metabolism crap?   

  Eating before bed doesn't equate to fat storage, that's old 90's shit.  Storing fat comes from 1. Eating too many calories in a day(give or take a few hours)   2. A metabolic/hormonal malfunction or disease.


----------



## WeightGainNet (Jul 13, 2010)

After you work out your body is starving for nutrients. Don't skip this  meal if you're worried about fat storage. After your workout your muscle glycogen stores are depleted and metabolism is elevated. Eat away my friend.


----------

